# Per i videogiochi meglio PC o console?



## Giangy (11 Novembre 2015)

Secondo voi è meglio per i videogiochi, un PC fisso o una console next-gen? Io ho entrambi, un PC fisso molto potente, più un notebook, (di cui non uso per i videogiochi), e una Xbox One. In molti dicono che è meglio il PC fisso di una console, anche next-gen, però è anche vero che alcuni titoli per console non ci sono per PC, mi viene in mente alcuni giochi di guida, come Gran Turismo, e Forza Motorsport, ma allo stesso tempo il PC ha titoli di guida come Assetto Corsa, e Project Cars, di cui il primo uscirà in primavera anche per PS4/Xbox One, e il secondo già disponibile da tempo per queste due console, so che purtroppo alcuni giochi per console non si possono modificare, come aggiunta di patch, di cui Fifa, e in next-gen anche PES, considerando che per giocare uso sia il PC fisso, che la Xbox One, ma una cosa che non ho mai capito è perchè i giochi per console costano molto di più di quelli per PC, di cui molti sono identici, o forse anche migliori come grafica.


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2015)

Io tutta la vita console. Non devo star li a straziarmi a controllare i requisiti ad ogni gioco, migliorare il pc per star dietro alle nuove uscite, posso distendermi a letto tranquillo alla sera con il mio pad wireless.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Novembre 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> ma una cosa che non ho mai capito è perchè i giochi per console costano molto di più di quelli per PC, di cui molti sono identici, o forse anche migliori come grafica.


Principalmente per via delle royalties che le software house pagano ai produttori hardware (microsoft, nintendo, sony) che su pc non ci sono.


----------



## beleno (11 Novembre 2015)

Annosa questione 
Io gioco su PC perché mi permette di giocare ai giochi che mi piacciono (principalmente strategici e giochi di ruolo) con un sistema di controllo che io trovo inarrivabile. Del PC mi piacciono poi la possibilità di giocare a giochi indie a pochi euro ed il sistema di Steam, che trovo molto flessibile. I contro del PC sono i costi elevati ed il fatto di dover talvolta passare del tempo a "smanettare" (ma oggi non più come un tempo, salvo nel caso di giochi che escono buggati, cosa ahimè abbastanza frequente).

La mia opinione deriva anche dal fatto che io adoro i PC, mi assemblo da solo la postazione da moltissimi anni, mi piace stare al passo con i tempi, aggiornare quello specifico componente ecc. Poi il feeling dato da una bella tastiera meccanica non ha paragoni


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Novembre 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> Annosa questione
> Io gioco su PC perché mi permette di giocare ai giochi che mi piacciono (principalmente strategici e giochi di ruolo) con un sistema di controllo che io trovo inarrivabile. Del PC mi piacciono poi la possibilità di giocare a giochi indie a pochi euro ed il sistema di Steam, che trovo molto flessibile. I contro del PC sono i costi elevati ed il fatto di dover talvolta passare del tempo a "smanettare" (ma oggi non più come un tempo, salvo nel caso di giochi che escono buggati, cosa ahimè abbastanza frequente).
> 
> La mia opinione deriva anche dal fatto che io adoro i PC, mi assemblo da solo la postazione da moltissimi anni, mi piace stare al passo con i tempi, aggiornare quello specifico componente ecc. Poi il feeling dato da una bella tastiera meccanica non ha paragoni


Ecco, io preferisco le console proprio perché fare tutta quella roba non mi attira minimamente 
Comunque, per certi giochi, strategici e manageriali principalmente ma anche avventure grafiche, utilizzo il pc. Steam effettivamente è fantastico, spesso si trovano giochi molto interessanti a pochi spicci ed ovviamente ne approfitto. Però quando posso utilizzo sempre il pad della 360.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2015)

La console è molto più comoda, però un pc può offrire prestazioni computazionali e grafiche che la prima si sogna

Certo devi spendere anche il doppio/triplo/quadruplo, prezzo che però col tempo viene colmato dal fatto che se vuoi un gioco console all'uscita, spendi molto di più, ad esempio Fifa/Pes all'uscita su console sono i soliti 60-70 euro, su PC se scavi te la cavi con 25 circa (anche meno, per fifa 14 grazie a Tor spesi 18 euro comprandolo all'uscita su un sito brasiliano che vendeva solo in brasile)

Dipende dalle esigenze, entrambi hanno pro e contro, ma odio le persone che si schierano per uno e insultano chi fa uso dell'altro


----------



## Gekyn (11 Novembre 2015)

Per i giochi che uso(sparatutto, mmorpg/rpg, avventure), tutta la vita il PC.


----------



## Giangy (11 Novembre 2015)

Sì per PC uso più che altro le esclusive e anche i vari simulatori di volo, come Flight Simulator X, X-plane 10, più alcuni giochi di combattimento di aerei, per la Xbox One uso molto di più giochi di calcio, come Fifa 16, o giochi di guida come Forza Motorsport 6


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Novembre 2015)

Dipende da che videogiocatore sei e da che genere di giochi ami...

Io sono uno di quelli a cui piace prendere il pad in mano, infilare il gioco e giocare...ergo sono un giocatore da console...detesto dovermi smenare per capire come settare meglio il gioco e soprattutto detesto quando il pc per ragioni a me ignote si pianta o il gioco va in crash...tutte che cose che ovviamente sulle console moderne non avvengono mai..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Novembre 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Secondo voi è meglio per i videogiochi, un PC fisso o una console next-gen? Io ho entrambi, un PC fisso molto potente, più un notebook, (di cui non uso per i videogiochi), e una Xbox One. In molti dicono che è meglio il PC fisso di una console, anche next-gen, però è anche vero che alcuni titoli per console non ci sono per PC, mi viene in mente alcuni giochi di guida, come Gran Turismo, e Forza Motorsport, ma allo stesso tempo il PC ha titoli di guida come Assetto Corsa, e Project Cars, di cui il primo uscirà in primavera anche per PS4/Xbox One, e il secondo già disponibile da tempo per queste due console, so che purtroppo alcuni giochi per console non si possono modificare, come aggiunta di patch, di cui Fifa, e in next-gen anche PES, considerando che per giocare uso sia il PC fisso, che la Xbox One, ma una cosa che non ho mai capito è perchè i giochi per console costano molto di più di quelli per PC, di cui molti sono identici, o forse anche migliori come grafica.



Beh beh, il PC è la macchina da gioco migliore, soprattutto se potente e al passo coi tempi. C'è il fatto che per metterci le mani devi saperne, visto che il bello di avere un PC è che puoi "upgradarlo" ogni volta che vuoi. Le console sono per quelli come me, non ho tempo per mettermi a smanettare tra processori, schede video ecc ecc, e quindi la console è la soluzione migliore per buttarmi sul divano e giocare. Ma avere il PC da gioco è il meglio per un videogiocatore, seppur dovrai rinunciare a quei (pochi) titoli esclusivi per console.


----------

